

Nexenta: Take Ubuntu, unplug Linux kernel, and plug in OpenSolaris kernel - nickb
http://foss-boss.blogspot.com/2008/11/nexenta-can-you-say-solabuntu-part1.html

======
jpd
I think you meant to link to here:

<http://www.nexenta.org/os>

------
olefoo
And it supports DTrace and ZFS. nice.

